# Inappropriate advertisements



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I understand the need to run ads on the site, but I don't think ads like the one I just saw are appropriate. Here's a screen grab:










Really?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It's most likely a rotating ad through Google AdSense or something. It's not like someone at Capable OK'd it personally.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Whats wrong with dating legally aged women?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The Asian women are gone now and have been replaced by some crazy blonde lady and text about "the president lowered interest rates" or some other such rubbish. Complete lies right in each ad. Hooray.

I miss the days when there was forum all the way across the screen and not this junk.

Can't we pay like $5 and get rid of them?


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I am reading this wondering what the heck you are talking about and why I don't get ads. Then I realize - there they are - I just don't notice. Go figure.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

@Arcady -- we do have the TC Club, included in the membership is suppression of banner ads:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/view.php?pg=tcclub


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I mostly notice them when the Flash ads screw up somehow, but the recent ones have all this blinking junk and seem to be really low quality stuff you see on scam sites and low-ranked pages. Usually it is relevant stuff like ads for TiVo or AT&T.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Peter Redmer said:


> @Arcady -- we do have the TC Club, included in the membership is suppression of banner ads:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/view.php?pg=tcclub


Thanks, I never knew that included banner removal.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

A flash-blocking add in can help as well.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aren't ads based on what you google for or search for on Amazon?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

You can ban unwanted advertisers from Adsense, guys.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

edit; NEVER MIND


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, that wasn't insulting at all.

But not being an electrical engineer, what do I know?

Off to go watch my magic box.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> aren't ads based on what you google for or search for on Amazon?


lol...i believe you are correct smeeks


----------

